# So what happened?



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

Before I came to this forum I was registered at another forum called "Revolver Forum" and all of a sudden about a week or two ago it appears it went off the internet!!

Does anyone know what happened?? It's been down for two weeks now and still nothing. OH well I'm here now and going to :smt107


Clerk


----------

